# MiniPCI Wireless Karte Linux Kompatibilität



## lukelukeluke (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Wisst ihr welche Mini-PCI Wireless Karten am ehesten mit Linux kompatibel sind? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit solchen gemacht?
Ich plane eine zu kaufen, weiss aber nicht welche ich nehmen soll. Arbeite au meinem Notebook u.a. mit Suse Linux 9.3 und Debian Sarge.
Angeboten werden auf eBay MiniPCI Wireless Karten von Toshiba / Dell / Intel / etc...
Mein Notebook ist ein Dell Latitude C840.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
-Luke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Mai 2006)

Also vom Kernel werden z.B. die Karten mit dem Prism-Chip unterstuetzt. Was da noch unterstuetzt wird kannst Du am besten einfach mal der Kernel-Config entnehmen.
Ansonsten bekommt man eigentlich die meisten Karten mit NDISWrapper zum laufen.


----------



## lukelukeluke (29. Mai 2006)

Hi Dennis, danke für deine Antwort.
Braucht man grundsätzlich viel Erfahrung den NDISWrapper zum laufen zu bekommen? Ich will ungern ein Risiko eingehen.
Wie sieht es zudem mit dem Atheros Chipsatz aus? Ich habe gesehen, dass die meisten dieser Karten von Toshiba angeboten werden, wobei anscheinend immer dieser Chipsatz verwendet wird. Danke, Gruss, Luke


----------



## wose (29. Mai 2006)

Hi

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Atheros Chipsatz das nonplusultra wenn es um WLAN Chips und Linux geht.Dazu brauchst du auch keinen NDISWrapper (der ist eh ziemlich häßlich).
Ich würde dir also raten eine Atheros Karte zu kaufen.

Grüße
wose


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Mai 2006)

NDISWrapper ist im Grunde recht einfach, es kann aber durchaus zu Problemen kommen, immerhin nutzt das ganze ja den Windows-Treiber. Darum wuerde ich, wie auch wose, empfehlen eine Karte zu nutzen die direkt vom Kernel unterstuetzt wird. Als ich meinen USB-Stick gekauft hab hab ich auch nach so einer geguckt, aber hab dann doch eine andere genommen da die einzige kompatible wesentlich ca. 200$ teurer war und nur 11MBit hatte. Jetzt hab ich halt gut Geld gespart und 54MBit, und mit NDISWrapper funktioniert der USB-Stick halt jetzt (vor NDISWrapper 1.5 gab's immer Kernel-Panics mit meinem Treiber) auch.


----------

